# CV in turbine setup



## irishjim21 (Feb 2, 2017)

I am a carpenter/builder and have been doing my own finishes for about 5 years now. I have several setups, and use several products. I am partial to ML Campbell CV stuff AKA Krystal, Stealth, Resistance.

I run glass out of my AAA and gravity guns no problem. For some reason my turbine doesnt seem to atomize as much. It lays down no where near as smooth, (Although it does level right out). I have a 5 stage box, and have tried with pressure pot off it as well. #3 needle. Graco 9.5. I can get it a little better, if I think past recommend levels. 

It does however level out and dry the way it should. (so who cares right) Well me. I want it spray more like my other guns.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Im confused. What's the question?


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

The problem with hvlp from a turbine is #1 most are not using the correct needle size. Most come with one small needle, when you most certaintly need the bigger ones for latex. You are talking CV, I know but that is a fuller body over a reg lacquer or PRE-C.
#2 The warm air from the turbine is not condusive to a lot of coatings, where as your AAA and cup guns all run from cold compressor air. 

Im partial to AAA and it kicks ass, rarely need to thin, no changing needles, caps, and nozzles, just the tip.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

I do agree, that the hvlp is drying the paint as it puts it on. Certaintly with waterborne products, it doesnt have a chance to "flow out"... sadly..


----------



## joey1337 (Oct 11, 2019)

Yes … I've had the same issue.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

irishjim21 said:


> I am a carpenter/builder and have been doing my own finishes for about 5 years now. I have several setups, and use several products. I am partial to ML Campbell CV stuff AKA Krystal, Stealth, Resistance.
> 
> I run glass out of my AAA and gravity guns no problem. For some reason my turbine doesnt seem to atomize as much. It lays down no where near as smooth, (Although it does level right out). I have a 5 stage box, and have tried with pressure pot off it as well. #3 needle. Graco 9.5. I can get it a little better, if I think past recommend levels.
> 
> It does however level out and dry the way it should. (so who cares right) Well me. I want it spray more like my other guns.



If you are going to stick with the #3 needle, reduce it 5% with some retarder.
We usually shoot lenmar highsolids CV, graco 9.5 with the #4 needle.


----------

